# Dust Collection Bag for DC-610



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I have an old DC-610 bought years ago. I wiant to upgrade the Dust Collection Bag.

Rockler has a Shaker Felt Dust Collection Bag for the DC-650. Would it fit? Any other suggestions?


----------

